# collecting streamlight rechargables



## patrick kidney (Nov 17, 2005)

hi. how are you. new to the forum. been messing around with flashlights for a while now. have two mag rechargables, streamlight sl35x and sl20x. i was wondering if someone could tell me where i could find a early model sl20x poss. a first year of production. also any old catologs or paperwork regarding early sl20x. any help would be app. thanks


----------



## qarawol (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi patrick kidney,

Welcome to CPF. I know you'll like it here.

The older/earlier models were the original Streamlight Rechargeables that don't have the 'X' after the model #. Also the 15 series X or non X are getting rare. I really don't know how to determine 'Old' or 'Early' models for the SL-??X's.

Here are a few pics of my OLD Streamlight Rechageables...


SL-35's and SL-20's. Look at the bases of the first two 35's, those are rotary dimming tailcaps...







NIB SL-35...






NIB SL-15X Orange...






SL-15's...






Streamlight Junior Rechargeables...






SL-15X Black...






And what I think is the ULTIMATE Streamlight Rechargeable - The Streamlite 1 Million HID






Just wanted to tease you a bit.

NJoy...


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 10, 2005)

I like those Streamlights, garawol. Why didn't you mention this? :wave: 


My handful of rechargable SLs are all newish:


----------



## qarawol (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi powernoodle,

I thought about it but this would not have been the right thread/post to do that. Besides, there are 2 others listed. I have to update my Flashlight pics one day. I still have to include the bazzillion SL-??X's and Excalibre 'D' cell line. 

I miss my Stingers. I may have to breakdown and get another, or 2 or 3 or????

Njoy...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 10, 2005)

Those camo Streamlights are interesting. I got a whole bunch of them off eBay a while back in their boxes. Seemed like a good deal for $15.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 10, 2005)

You got a whole bunch of cano Streamlights for $15? How many is a whole bunch, and which ones are they? I've got a Camo Stinger HP. It been modded with a five mega 2 pila adapter (which overdrives an Ultra Stinger bulb) I hard anodized the tail cap (natural) so it matches. (The black tailcap on FM's stinger mod looked out of place)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 10, 2005)

These weren't rechargables, they're early versions of the lights they sold as Excalibur and SL in the '80s. C and D cell. $15 each. I usually don't like to pay that much for older styles, but they look neat.


----------



## patrick kidney (Dec 15, 2005)

hi. lost my internet for a little bit. glad to be back. liked the photos. I wish I could get my hands on a sl20 in like new cond. maybe one of the first year they came out. or even a catolog from the first year that they added the sl series. thanks again.


----------



## dano (Dec 16, 2005)

There are a few clear colored Sl-20X's running around. They are VERY rare. Another cool Sl-20X is the CHP engraved model (for Cali. Highway Patrol).


--dan


----------

